# Sporn Head Halter/Canny Collar vs. Holt Head Collar



## More Ball! says Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried searching the archives to see if anyone had compared the Sporn or Canny collars to the Holt head collar but didn't see anything. I would love to hear from people who have used one or the other or both. Pros and cons.

We currently have a Holt head collar for Jake but he hates it and it's a fight to get it on him. Actually, once I get it on, he ignores it if I leave the piece that hooks from the Holt to his collar unhooked. The minute I hook it to his collar he paws at it unless distracted. I've even seen him go down the stairs trying to paw it off. 

Jake really isn't much of a walker - would really rather play ball but there are times when walking is necessary so we need to find something. Also, we need to find something that gives us control but won't possibly cause injury if he lunges at another dog. (He's fear reactive - something we're working on.)

Thanks for any info/advice/ideas.

Rita


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Holt and a Halti. From what I can see the two are the same other than a padded strap over the nose. While my girl doesn't like wearing it, I need her to. She is very insecure with strangers so the head collar gives me much better control of what her mouth is doing and I can prevent a nip. It distracts her enough that she gets more concerned about getting it off and can handle strangers. Example: I took my dogs to a new groomer because we moved recently. My girl was so concerned about the head collar and trying so hard to get it off, that she rubbed all over the groomer who was sitting on a bench, let the groomer pet her all over and never once tried to nip at her. The end result was she had a positive experience with a stranger. 
My boy could care less about wearing it, and it gives me total control over his dog aggression. He might growl at another dog, but I can easily lead him away because he is wearing it. So while the dogs don't like them, they can be a very useful tool. Just remember, they can cause injury if you snap it too hard the wrong way in a situation where the dog is lunging. Prevention is best. For instance, if I see another dog approaching I lead my boy away before he feels the need to lunge.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't used a head harness of any type, because I'm very worried that with the lunging, and being connected by the head, it will harm the neck. I know you're asking specifically about the head harnesses, but I prefer the prong collar. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I meant to add the prong collar also is helpful. I use both. Head collar for control, prong with tab leash for corrections. 

My boy has never lunged with the head collar on because I avoid situations that would cause him to do so.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Make the head halter the best thing ever to appear for your pup. Everytime the head collar appears chicken or treats appear. When the head holter slips over the head, a treat comes with it. I lead my pup into it with a treat at the entrance of the collar. She loves her collar now and it works fantastic.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent Idea WildRivers!

I don't give my dogs treats because their tummies are so darn sensitive. But it will certainly work for those who can treat their dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have only tried the Halti, Gentle Leader and Dogmatic but I've heard good tings about this one:
Infinity Collar stops pulling instantly


----------

